# Drag Radials for my VRT



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

hey guys ive been taking my vrt on 20psi to the track, and its pretty much traction less thru 1st and 2nd. some of third. and thats running ****ty all seasons on spare rims and about 20psi in them. 


what are my best options if i am debating buying a set of "track only" rims and tires for my FWD vrt.??? 

i was debating drag radials so i could just drive it there with them on. 

or straight out slicks if they would hook up that much better. 

and also, what is the cheapest option for a straight black steelie type rim to run them on?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

get slicks and mount them on stock wheels and not steelies... drag radials doesnt give as real slicks would do... which save driveline parts... 

i dont get traction with my MT drag radials till 3rd at 16psi with quaife, worst with more boost... on the street :banghead:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm sure both of you have a small turbo back house ( its all about torque down low ), don't have a wide drag tires ( on 14 PSI) and don't have a 2 stage boost control. with a lot of torque that the vr6 motor put out and a small turbo back house, even on slicks taken off the line on 20 psi, you will have no traction on 1st and 2nd. you need to adjust the boost a little lower for 1st and 2nd gear and high boost for 3rd and 4th, if you car is over 400 WTQ and full boost comes before 4K RPM. yes slicks will always hook better than drag radials, but I sometimes I do some street drive with my car and not much track so I went with some real big drag radials.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how wide are your drag raidals? 225s? Im only using 205s MT but that was just because I wasnt sure if I can fit 225s under my fenders... will be getting wider DRs soon though :thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> how wide are your drag raidals? 225s? Im only using 205s MT but that was just because I wasnt sure if I can fit 225s under my fenders... will be getting wider DRs soon though :thumbup:


 
you're not going anywhere with 205 drag radials on a vr6 turbo car, it's too much torque and not enough rubber. get at least a 225 and run it on 14 PSI. my tires are really wide and it won't work on your car unless you don't mind it stiking out of the fenders a bit.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

stiffer suspenssion springs would also help in less weight transfer front to back for better traction.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

yea... the [email protected] helps a little but still spins... i need to get a better/newer suspension setup bcus my fkkonigsports are 8years old ... 

planning on doing a custom traction bars for next years setup and also boost by gear :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I love my new 225/50/15s MT radials! still spins but alot better than the 205s :thumbup:


























I need to raise the coils a little tomorrow cus it rubs the flares at full turn, not as bad as a i thought though...


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I just seen those tires in a shop by me. They are big. Im definitely going to get the same tires. Only problem i have is the tire might hit the coil. I need a wheel with an offset that sticks out more away from the suspension. Does anyone have a recommendation for 15" rims for mk3 looking to run the 225/50 MT drags. Thanks


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

the stock wheels i used has an et43 and it clears the coilover pretty good... i will double check later when i take the wheels off to raise it a few turns...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Go slicks for the track. Better ET's and you'll break less.

I don't like DR's on the street b/c the car handles like crap. I run a Falken Azenis RT 615 205/50/15. They hold ~12 psi pretty good in 2nd gear and that's w/ a 3.65 final. Anymore boost than that or if it's colder out and 2nd is toast.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I do have 23" MH slicks for the track which I know is not that big (but I bought it for 100bucs mounted on rims already with 2 passes on it) but at the same time I dont go to the track that often... So the MT radials is better for me, I drive my car only on the weekends and I do street race... plus racing bikes on the straight aways on the highway is no fun when you spin in 4th on normal street tires (my hankook rs2) :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> I do have 23" MH slicks for the track which I know is not that big (but I bought it for 100bucs mounted on rims already with 2 passes on it) but at the same time I dont go to the track that often... So the MT radials is better for me, I drive my car only on the weekends and I do street race... plus racing bikes on the straight aways on the highway is no fun when you spin in 4th on normal street tires (my hankook rs2) :laugh:
> 
> :beer:


Haha I know how that is, I'm looking to get a set of 225/50 MTs for my car too, I was told the're on backorder thought, where'd you get your from?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/MTT-3751R/ 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> I love my new 225/50/15s MT radials! still spins but alot better than the 205s :thumbup:


How much power are you at, what r&p are you using, and what gears are you spinning?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

im still on my stock longblock with 9:1 spacer so low boost is 15psi and 25 for highboost (which i barely use unless im racing bikes) lol :laugh: so ~350 to ~450whp...

i have the 3.38 r&p in my trans and the 225/50 are not even broken in yet, less than 100miles on them... and i can spin 2nd in low boost and hooks at the very top of 2nd before shifting to 3rd... havent tried high boost yet on my new 225 MT radials ...


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I guess ill never have traction since im running 3.94 r&p.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^get taller tires... 26" MT drags sound about right :thumbup:


----------



## JC503 (Sep 30, 2009)

hey i had a ? what coilover/suspension and brake combo you using? i have a mk2 gti with a corrado 5 lug conversion and raceland coilovers and i have wheels from a 95 vr6 gti that have same exact dimensions as your wheels, the problem that i have is with 205/55/r15 tires it rubs in the back on the coilover and when i turn all way to left or right it also rubs on coilover in front:banghead: do you have any suggestions?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i dont remember which car my 5lug came from but its not the corrado... i have the fk konigsports coilovers and DE 11.3 brakes... and i thought the the 225/50 tires would rub on the coils but it doesnt! it has a good 1/2" clearance... 

try to borrow or buy a set of 8mm spacers with the lip so its hubcentric... and see if it gives you the right amount of clearance on the coils

GL:beer:


----------



## JC503 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks appreciate info and advise.:beer::thumbup:


----------

